# Access-Datenbank zur CD-/Schallplattenverwaltung



## mirolino (24. März 2006)

Hallo, ich möchte mir eine Datenbank zur Verwaltung vom oben genannten Thema erstellen. Nun hab ich einige Probleme mit den Tabellen. Ich habe mir die Tabellen Rechnung (mit den Feldern - Rechnungs_ID, RG_Datum, Kaufort, Preis, Bemerkung), die Tabelle Platte (mit Platten_ID, Interpret, Titel, Größe, Geschwindigkeit, Genre) und die Tabelle Track (mit Track_ID, Interpret, Titel, Geschwindigkeit, Länge, Bemerkung) aufgestellt, nun zu den Problemen:

1. mir gefallen diese ganzen ID´s nicht, irgendwie verwirrend, da ich am liebsten die Bezeichnungen eingeben würde, und höchtens die Platten durchnummerieren will von 1-X.

2. Eine Rechnung kann ja mehrere Platten beinhalten, da möchte ich den Gesamtpreis und den Einzelpreis für die Platten auflisten. Da müsste man ja die Tabelle Rechnung mit der Tabelle Platte verknüpfen oder?

3. Eine Platte hat ja mehrere Tracks, aber ein Track kann auch auf verschiedenen Platten vorkommen, das wäre doch dann ne m:n Beziehung die ich irgendwie mit ner 3. Tabelle auflösen muss?

4 Leider hab ich keinen Schimmer wie ich hier am besten die Primärschlüssel und Fremdschlüssel verteile damit es Sinn ergibt 

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, wäre wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Slizzzer (27. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich nehme mal an, dass Du das Projekt in Angriff nimmst, um dich mit Access zu beschäftigen. Ich denke es gibt viele fertige DB's aus der Richtung.
Doch nun zu Deinen Problemen:

1. mir gefallen diese ganzen ID´s nicht, irgendwie verwirrend, da ich am liebsten die Bezeichnungen eingeben würde, und höchtens die Platten durchnummerieren will von 1-X.

Welche ID's gefallen Dir nicht? Um die CD's/LP's durch zu nummerieren erstelle einfach ein Autowert-Feld. Dann wird jeder Eintrag eine Ganzzahl als ID zugewiesen. Dieses Feld ist dann gleichfalls der Primärschlüssel.

2. Eine Rechnung kann ja mehrere Platten beinhalten, da möchte ich den Gesamtpreis und den Einzelpreis für die Platten auflisten. Da müsste man ja die Tabelle Rechnung mit der Tabelle Platte verknüpfen oder?

Auf jeden Fall muss eine Verknüpfung bestehen. Du kannst zum einen die Rechnung als "höchste Ebene" ansetzen. Das heißt Rechnung->Platte->Titel. Oder Du verknüpfst über eine extra Tabelle Platte <> Rechnung miteinander.

3. Eine Platte hat ja mehrere Tracks, aber ein Track kann auch auf verschiedenen Platten vorkommen, das wäre doch dann ne m:n Beziehung die ich irgendwie mit ner 3. Tabelle auflösen muss?

Wenn Du jeden Titel nur einmal in der DB speichern willst, dann muss das über eine 3. Tabelle geschehen, wo Du eine Verbindung zwischen PlattenID und Song-ID herstellst.
Bedenke auch, dass es von jedem Titel verschieden Varianten geben kann (Jahr, Remix, Maxi, Interpret/Coverversion).

4 Leider hab ich keinen Schimmer wie ich hier am besten die Primärschlüssel und Fremdschlüssel verteile damit es Sinn ergibt

Um das ganze verständlicher zu machen kannst Du mir gerne die DB so weit wie sie jetzt ist zusenden. Ich bastel dann daran ein bischen rum und schick sie kommentiert zurück, damit Du alles nachvollziehen kannst.

Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, kannst Du auch  noch die freie http://www.freedb.org/ anzapfen und Daten daraus beziehen. Würde sicherlich viel Tipparbeit ersparen. Ich hab allerdings keinen Plan davon, wie sich die DB in Access integrieren läßt. Da gibt es aber sicher genug Tutorials zu.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## loewenherz (15. September 2011)

Ganz offensichtlich hast Du ne ganze Menge Ahnung mit Access und evtl. auch der Schallplattenverwaltung.
Mein Ehrgeiz mit Access das zu erledigen ist zwar immer noch groß, aber ich komm über
Stolpersteine nicht drüber weg.
Wichtig für mich und das wäre ja auch Sinn und Zweck mit dem komfortablen Programm 
die Verknüpfung verschiedener Tabellen, z.B.  Datenträger - Einzeltitel - Interpret (en)
und das in Formular und Unterformular oder auch anders zum bequemen eintragen, verwalten und vor allen Dingen, der immense Vorteil für später, alles aus den Daten rauszuholen.
Wie gesagt, der wunde Punkt ist glaub ich die richtige Verknüpfung.
Also wenn Du oder jemand anders ne Krücke für mich hätte wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------

